# Humminbird SI question



## flatheadfisherman (Dec 2, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a Humminbird 798 SI. I have a small boat and the size will work well in the space I have. Mostly I have heard good things about it but I did read a few not so good. Anyone have one of these and your experiences please. Thank you.

-Bob


----------



## poolman67 (Dec 2, 2011)

i have a 898si and it is great. best of my knowledge 798 is the same but smaller.


----------



## cnewman (Dec 2, 2011)

Get the biggest screen you can possibly put in the space. If you can put the 898 in the space, you should.

When you start using all the features, you'll want to have move than one function displayed at a time. The more room, the better. I have an 1198, and think HB's side and down imaging is the absolute best thing thats happened to my fishing.


----------

